# Copper : copper boluses broken down in smaller sizes



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe somebody already posted this, but Santa Cruz Animal Health is now carrying goat-sized copper boluses. Available in 2gm & 4gm sizes. I haven't compared the cost against making my own yet. But if someone was interested in bolusing, but intimidated by breaking down the larger cattle bolus, then this might be a good option for them.

Website is here: www.scbt.com/ahl2_search.php?species_name=Caprine&category=Vitamins%2C+Minerals+and+Electrolytes&table_vet=Supplements
It says that shipping is free on orders over $50.00 (no-cold items)


----------

